# Sticky  For Sale & Wanted to Buy



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*For Sale - Wanted To Buy -*

Please Post ONLY all wheel drive parts and car related items here. All others will be deleted.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*WTB: B3 I/C Air Duct*

I need the air duct that attaches to the front of the intercooler in a syncro passat.

Please IM me.


----------



## eighty6jetta (Oct 10, 2006)

i need the last prop shaft to the rear. 
its the axle that is attached to the viscous coupler 

i need a price of this and a quote to ship this to v3a8k8 langley bc


----------



## duhamhim (Jan 6, 2007)

*info*

prices pics if possible


----------



## duhamhim (Jan 6, 2007)

*info specs*

list of trans. this can be swaped onto


----------



## eighty6jetta (Oct 10, 2006)

duhamhim said:


> list of trans. this can be swaped onto


 what are you talkng about


----------



## Technik Motorsport (Feb 16, 2005)

*F/S: 02C clutch housing - 4 cyl Bell housing $150*

I have a clutch housing up for grabs.
I swapped it off of a working syncro gearbox that was slated for a VR6 installation.

So, Here it is - one 4 cyl 02C clutch housing.

150 picked up or - plus shipping takes it.

Ill Clean it up and take new pictures afterward. :beer:


----------



## bugnuts (Jul 31, 2007)

VRT said:


> I have a new never used powerFlex rear beam bushings asking $100


Will these fit the passat rear beam?


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

golf


----------



## StewieGriffin (Jul 9, 2005)

FS 4 Motion Controller complete with modded Haldex box, control unit, display, and cables. I bought this from Carbide but over three years ago. I never intalled it because the car isnt finished yet, but Ive decided to go a different direction. $1000 plus shipping. email at [email protected]


----------



## T I N T E K S (Mar 1, 2000)

*92 passat g60 syncro-Denver, Co.*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...g60-syncro-Denver-Co.&p=66227341#post66227341

come and get it!


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*FS: NOS Syncro rear differential*

for 85-88 Quantum, I believe. Numbers are as follows:
017 525 d53 e on actual housing, and 017 525 131b on cover
Make offer.



















No reasonable offer will be turned down... it's a large piece of uselessness that has to be in my car (live in the barracks, can't store it in my room )


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

*Wtb r32 or 6cyl audi 02m clutch housing*

Wtb r32 or 6cyl audi 02m clutch housing for the awd transmission


----------



## StewieGriffin (Jul 9, 2005)

I bought a drivetrain swap for a 4cyl Mk2 and the guy had both setups. He gave me the R tranny instead of the TT tranny. I lost contact with the guy so I couldnt swap with him. Ive replaced the tranny with a TT tranny so I have this one up for grabs. He mentioned the R system had 50K miles (maybe I got those bits for the rest? The TT was 77k). Everythings tight and clean. No angle drive or starter. $1100 obo plus shipping. Located in Az. Its easier to get ahold of my via email [email protected]


----------



## 954vr6turbo (Jul 13, 2010)

*still got the vr6 syncro bellhousing?*

Still got the vr6 syncro bellhousing??


----------



## 954vr6turbo (Jul 13, 2010)

*Looking to convert my 1998 mk3 vr6 awd(syncro)..*

Looking for parts or complety swap to convert my mk3 vr6 turbo to awd..


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*R32 6sp Transmission*

Approximately 3600 miles. 
Removed from a rear-ended R32. 
Does NOT include the angle drive 

$1600 shipped CONUS 
or 
$1500 picked up in Charlotte NC


----------



## munrod (May 31, 2006)

*FS: complete B3 Passat Syncro system*

92 sedan 249,000 kms, DE headlights, H&R lowering springs, leather, sun roof, good engine and supercharger. Will sell whole car $1000 or complete syncro system for a few hundred more to cover the cost of removing. OBO
Located in Ottawa On Canada


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

G60 syncro trans w/transfer case & rear end - $350 picked up 
Audi tt/r32 center drive shaft - $100 picked up 
front axles from either a audi tt or r32 not sure - $100 picked up for the pair 

Im in area code 21703. PM on here for best results.


----------



## retro_mike (Aug 21, 2002)

Everything is OBO + shipping (i will ship anywhere) and from a 92 B3 Passat Syncro 

Full syncro drivetrain: $1200 + shipping 



Full exhaust system that fits 91-92 Passat Syncro and Rallye Golf: 

Factory G60 syncro exhaust manifold $75 
Factory G60 syncro downpipe: $100 
Factory G60 syncro cat pipes: $150 
Factory midpipe/dual suitcase mufflers. Front end of the pipe has the stock slip joint that starts after the 2 cat pipes Y together so it will slip right onto your stock dual cat pipe. $75 


1 Set Passat Syncro Rear Beam Mounting Plates (4 hole) Redrill 1 hole and they work on mk2/mk3/corrado $75 
1 Syncro Viscous Coupling: $150 
2 Rear Diff Crossmembers (not the rubber mount/bracket) $100 each 
2 Passat Syncro Gas Tanks $75 each 

3 Passat Syncro Rear Springs $50 each 
2 Non leaking Rear Passat Syncro Struts $50 each 

ABS/EDL brake master unit: $75 
ABS/EDL ECU: $50


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Haldex*

I'm selling my Haldex unit.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...10573058454&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:MOTORS:1123

If the auction doesn't go you can IM me but I'm not on here much. Send me a message through eBay if you are interested.


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

*FS: Syncro Drivetrain in Maine!*

parts no longer for sale


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

Haldex is relisted on eBay. $799 buy it now.

Also selling:

*SOLD*
Brand spankin' new VR6 02C Syncro bellhousing. $550








http://columbus.craigslist.org/pts/1933856848.html

*SOLD*
Passat Syncro 02C transmission (with 4 cyl bellhousing) $250
http://columbus.craigslist.org/pts/1933862357.html









*SOLD*
Syncro rear differential from a Passat $250
http://columbus.craigslist.org/pts/1933868967.html









Still have this one!
Syncro differential from a Rallye - this one is in great shape $250
http://columbus.craigslist.org/pts/1933873404.html


----------



## HighPSI_GTI (Apr 16, 2005)

Anybody have the syncro rear beam? need everything but the diff, Mine was stolen.


----------



## LA-G60-Corrado (Apr 18, 2005)

*FS: Socal*

new MK2 rallye floor pan and used gas tank. offers 

im email for pics


----------



## eighty6jetta (Oct 10, 2006)

wtb: o2c tranny near bc canada,


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

anyone interested in a passat vr6 daily/beater for or partial trade toward syncro drivetrain setup?

will deliver

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4808687-FS-B3-Passat-VR6-5spd-Sedan-in-PA-cheap!!!!


----------



## eatsVetspoopsCivics (Nov 13, 2007)

*.:WTB:. VR O2C Bellhousing*

*FOUND* an O2C VR Bellhousing ... 


Thanks DHill! got it fast and exactly as posted!


----------



## porkchop_man (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a 02M transfer case, fits R32 and Audi TT. pm me for price.


----------



## porkchop_man (Apr 20, 2007)

my plans for making my mk3 AWD is on the back burner for now.. so all the stuff i bought is up for grabs. The passat had 153xxxkms on it when i removed all the parts. Keep in mind.. it is a very easy swap into a mk2 or mk3. The rear subframe literally bolts up, you just need to make one cross brace for a bracket. I am located 1 hour from the Niagara Falls border  

-Passat Syncro complete rear subframe assembly including, rear diff, VC, suspension,axles, brakes.. basically everything you need 
-Driveshafts 
-Syncro transmission 
-axles 
-G60 big brakes 
$900 -SOLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD 

I also have a Audi TT/ R32 Haldex rear end for those of you who want to make serious power with the awd.. $800 - SOLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD 

and lastly i have the R32 4motion transfer box...$500 - THROW ME AN OFFER!!!!! 

PM me if you are interested.:beer:


----------



## voorat (Jul 10, 2008)

retro_mike said:


> Everything is OBO + shipping (i will ship anywhere) and from a 92 B3 Passat Syncro
> 
> Full syncro drivetrain: $1200 + shipping
> 
> ...


I'm interested in the rear subframe complete and a Vr6 / r32 bell housing for the o2c box if you have? Also will you ship to South Africa?


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Passat G60 Syncro Parts For Sale (lots of other stuff listed too!!)*

**** updated list *16March 2011*****

*Passat Syncro parts*
Rear Syncro crossmember complete with diff, VC, axles, arms
Syncro 02C Transmission
Syncro Transfer case
02C 4 cyl syncro Belhousing (used)
02C syncro front Differential (used)
02C syncro front CV axle (used) LH & RH
Passat Syncro Propshaft complete (needs rebuild)
Syncro ABS computer
Syncro Master Cylinder (complete with pump & reservoir)
G60 front knuckles with brake caliper & bracket (same as Corrado)
G60 ECU & harness uncut with sensors & switches
Passat G60 intercooler & I/C piping 
G60 throttlebody
G60 Valve cover 

*Golf Mk2 Syncro parts*
Fuel tank - Used

Lots of other VW parts from Passat wagons & sedans, look in the B3 & B4 Classifieds.


All parts are located in the Montreal area. 
Pick-up preferred, shipping OK for smaller stuff.
Shoot me an offer!

e-mail me at: [email protected]
I don't have the time to check here often so please e-mail me.
​


----------



## porkchop_man (Apr 20, 2007)

02M transfer case - throw me an offer


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Floor pan, rear diff, beam, cross member, swing arms from Rallye*

I have a bunch of random parts for sale

http://columbus.craigslist.org/pts/2072993267.html

I have a brand new OEM never used floor pan for mk2/mk3 Golf Volkswagen Syncro cars. The floor is raised about 4" compared to the FWD car to accommodate the rear beam, differential, and gas tank. 

I also have a mk2/Rallye Syncro gas tank and a Passat Syncro gas tank from Canada. 

Also for sale is the the rear beam, swing arms, and differential from a Rallye. Parts were imported from Denmark a few years ago. 

The cross member is used to hang the rear differential and stabilize the rear beam and swing arms. 

The dual catalytic converters are each smaller than a single cat and are meant to provide more clearance for the center prop shaft and exhaust in a Syncro car. 


$900 for everything or... 

$300 for just the floor pan 
$250 for the rear beam + swing arms *SOLD*
$250 for the rear differential 
$40 for either gas tank - *SOLD* the Passat tank
$30 for the cross member *SOLD*
$50 for the dual catalytic converters


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*FS 2 rear camber kits for syncro's*

9 camber bolts (spares, build your own) $ 6 each



Center propshaft weld in tabs. A touch rusty but useable $20


----------



## Technik Motorsport (Feb 16, 2005)

*FS: 04 R32 6 speed transmission 02M CODE GQV, angle drive, haldex rear 29KMI 4-motion*

I am parting my 4 Motion setup.
Perfect working order, come get it!

Available:
Rear with controller attached $700
02M 4 motion 6 speed CODE GQV $900
Angle Drive $600

or Package Price $2000

Will deliver for a fee
Buyer responsible for shipping :vampire:


----------



## eatsVetspoopsCivics (Nov 13, 2007)

*.:WTB:. mk3 GOLF syncro rear floor pan & fuel tank*

looking for the rear Country floor pan for my set up...
also looking for a fuel tank as well

if anyone has any of this stuff or where/who I can contact to get these please let me know!

Cheers Matt


----------



## Hop87GTI (Jun 7, 2008)

*87 GTI Syncro*

Selling my syncro. Everything works and it has brand new michelin pilot all season tires on it. Put a lot of hard work into this car and did things right. Selling it because I NEED a truck, not a car. Make me an offer. View details here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4128295-87-GTI-Syncro-Conversion :grinsanta::beer:


----------



## eatsVetspoopsCivics (Nov 13, 2007)

*.:WTB:. syncro mounts*

I need the mounts on the body side that will mount the passat rear beam to a mk3 golf

lmk prices


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

eatsVetspoopsCivics said:


> I need the mounts on the body side that will mount the passat rear beam to a mk3 golf
> 
> lmk prices


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ted-to-Buy&p=66903308&viewfull=1#post66903308


----------



## billwater (Dec 25, 2010)

*WTB: VR6 Syncro BellHousing + Galipper Carrier*

WTB: VR6 Syncro BellHousing + 1 Galipper Carrier


Here is a photo of what the Carrier look like:


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Syncro Diff*

Syncro Diff from a Rallye diff on eBay 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110642369721#ht_500wt_1170


----------



## 92VW (Nov 25, 2005)

*rear beam bushings*



> I have a new never used powerFlex rear beam bushings asking $100


 only the rear subframe bushings? or the rear control arm bushings also?


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Syncro B3 exhaust*

Manifold to tailpipe all in awesome condition.

Located in Victoria BC Canada

Please PM if interested.


----------



## fukndubn96 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Wtb full syncro swap*

i need everything for a swap to go into my rado if u have the floor pan and other supports ill take that also but im mainly looking for eveyrhting mechanical wise i would prefer the vr6 control arms and vr6 bellhousing bc its going into a vr6 rado amd im keeping it 5 lug email me or message me asafp i need this stuff soon ill drive to the canadian border as well for pickup.


----------



## 3Tripnip (Mar 29, 2007)

*WTB: 20mm rear stabilizer arm*

I'm looking to buy a 20mm rear stabilizer arm (from Rallye and a few other cars, 357511409D). Please PM me if you've got one for sale, and are willing to ship to 97223. Thanks!

Ben


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

3Tripnip said:


> I'm looking to buy a 20mm rear stabilizer arm (from Rallye and a few other cars, 357511409D). Please PM me if you've got one for sale, and are willing to ship to 97223. Thanks!
> 
> Ben


what size is the stock passat one?


----------



## 3Tripnip (Mar 29, 2007)

TBT-Syncro said:


> what size is the stock passat one?


 Passat one is 25mm (I *think* there were some 20mm ones also), and wider than the MK2 Rallye / Syncro beam. The Passat one would require some welding / modifications to get it to mount. I'd like to stick with the Rallye 20mm arm... simpler.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*1989 RHD British Golf Syncro 4 door for sale*

1989 UK Spec Golf Syncro 4 door for sale 


5000$ cash. Car is right hand drive. Located in MD.


----------



## syncro_snoman (Jan 10, 2011)

*1.8 g60 fs*

Selling my 92' B3 G60 engine complete ... Located in Northern Alberta.

Engine 
ECU
Wire Harness
Starter
Downpipe
Air Box

It was running fine then started acting up ... turns out the vac hos to the digi was slightly cracked, which finally broke upon dismantling.

Engine Sold


----------



## quick_line (May 22, 2009)

*wanted to buy*

i am looking for complete syncro axle to my golf mk2.


----------



## loblu16v (Apr 21, 2002)

*MK3 Jetta 1.8T Syncro*

Here's the details:

Pics:





















*Engine:*
180000KM (115000Mi) on body
50000KM (30000Mi) on engine
less then 10000KM (6000Mi) since all the work has been done
AWP 1.8T Engine Swap
All wiring etc. hidden
Battery in the trunk
Eurojet Turbo Inlet Pipe
Eurojet Diverter Valve
Front Mount Intercooler
2.5" Custom Stainless Exhaust w/Magnaflow Muffler
Clutch, timing belt/WP and any wearable items where replaced at the time of the swap 


*Brakes & Drivetrain:*
VR6 5x100 Swap
VR6 11.3 Front Brakes
Custom machined rear 5/100 hubs
Full Passat Syncro AWD Drivetrain Swap
Golf Syncro AWD Floor Pan & Gas Tank
Pads, rotors wheel bearings, axles, bushings and any other wearable items where replaced at the time of the swap

*Body & Lighting:*
Front & Rear Euro Bumpers
VR6 Front Lip Spoiler
Mattig Grille Spoiler
JOM Hood Lifts
Shaved Antenna, Rear Trunk Spoiler, and rear emblem
Fresh paint summer 2009
Euro Rear Tub
Votex smoked Long Fogs
Smoked Blinkers
Vento smoked Ecodes

*Interior:*
Power Window Swap
Heated GLX Seats (Full Leather Swap)
Momo King Shift Knob w/Leather Boot
Momo Monte Carlo Steering Wheel
Audi TT Pedals

*Wheels & Tires*
BBS RZ 17x7.5
Yokohama Parada Spec-2 205/40/17 Less than 3000Mi

Asking $11,000 obo.

[email protected] is the best place to reach me
Rich


----------



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

*wtb syncro conversion for B4 wagon*

:wave:

looking for a full syncro conversion for my 1996 Storm Gray B4 Wagon, and would love to pick it up in person (if possible).

motor-less passat would be ideal.

PM me over on vortex or shoot me an email @ e dot mills dot [email protected]

:snowcool:


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

WTB VR6 Bellhousing. LMK what is out there


----------



## Hop87GTI (Jun 7, 2008)

*FS '87 GTI Syncro*

Selling my syncro. 87 with Passat drivetrain (91) that runs and works great. To read into the build: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4128295-87-GTI-Syncro-Conversion. Lots of extra parts come with it! Asking $7,500


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

WTB: Rear engine mount for G60 syncro 

Please msg me if you have one.


----------



## voorat (Jul 10, 2008)

Do you still have this? 


Everything is OBO + shipping (i will ship anywhere) and from a 92 B3 Passat Syncro 

Full syncro drivetrain: $1200 + shipping 


I need eveverything including mounting brackets. Will you ship to South Africa? 

Thanks 
Riaan


----------



## JDMVW (Dec 3, 2009)

*FS/ WANTED: Rallye rear floor pan and fuel tank*

FS: I have a NEW Rallye Golf floor pan and fuel tank. Make offer. 

WANTED: I'm looking for the same part many others are, the rear 3 bolt bracket the holds the syncro beam. I remember someone on the forum making them, any help would be great. 

Also looking for a 25mm Passat rear sway bar and brackets 

Thanks, 
Justin


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

JDMVW said:


> I have a NOS Ralley floor pan and used fuel tank. Make offer.
> 
> I'm looking for the same part mant others are, the rear 3 bolt bracket the holds the syncro beam. I remember someone on the forum making them, any help would be great.
> 
> ...


 jman. i think his post is on the first page still. :beer:


----------



## JDMVW (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, found it, PMed him, thanks
:thumbup:


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

Still selling my Syncro diff.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110668404772


----------



## oldkenobi (Sep 13, 2002)

Im selling my full Audi TT Haldex drivetrain. I've powder coated most of the rear parts already. One of the trailing arms is cracked and will need to be replaced. If the buyer wants to get buy a replacement for the cracked trailing arm I'd be more than willing to powder coat it to match.

Pictures below.


----------



## 2.8L (Dec 9, 2005)

change of plans i want to keep my car after all ... no more parts for sale 

to much fun drive qww


----------



## Kloyvd (May 13, 2011)

.


----------



## 3Tripnip (Mar 29, 2007)

*MK2 Syncro parts*

done


----------



## Sleeper-Dub (Nov 27, 2008)

*Fs:haldex drivetrain and converted syncro beam*

Sold


----------



## syncro_snoman (Jan 10, 2011)

*Turbo Diesel Passat Syncro*

I am selling my project ... it's taken/taking too much time and I need a car right away. Over the winter I pulled the stock 1.8L G60 (SOLD) and installed a 1.9TD. The 93' Passat engine ran good (125k on it) and always started in the cold. I also swapped the TD 5th gear into the syncro tranny for the proper highway RPM's. The car does have rust, mostly doors and fenders but some on body. Interior is very clean. 

The physical swap is now completed and all that is left to do is the electrical wiring. Car does run but there is not power to the instrument cluster or IP so there is lots of white smoke. 

Summary: 
92' Passat G60 Syncro 
93' Passat 1.9TD installed 
TD 5th gear swap 
new rear brakes and rotors 
new brake fluid 
synthetic gear fluids 
costom exhaust down pipe 

I still have the 93' passat parts car for anyone interested in both. 

Delivery not included in price but can be arranged for a nominal amount. 

Call me if you have question. 

David 
780-523-9898


----------



## JDMVW (Dec 3, 2009)

*WTB: syncro rear caliper carriers*

As the title says, I'm searching for syncro rear carriers to finish my conversion. Any help is greatly appreciated! 
Thanks in advance,
Justin


----------



## syncro_snoman (Jan 10, 2011)

This guy is listing lots of syncor parts ... maybe he can help someone with there conversions.


http://alberta.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...-Passat-Syncro-Wagon-Parts-W0QQAdIdZ295568630


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking for a Syncro Rear Beam (with or without control arms), and Passat Syncro 18 Gallon Gas Tank to complete parts collecting for a haldex swap. 

If you have these items please send me a message!


----------



## MattRabbitDrummer (Dec 8, 2007)

selling full drivetrain from a 225Q. 

-6speed transmission 
-shifter box 
-rear subframe with haldex, axles, knuckles and brakes attached 
-front axles 
-prop shaft 
-front knuckles and brakes 
-starter 
-lightly used awe clutch kit 

also have an AEB motor to go with it 

located in Bloomfield NJ, PM me


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

*WTB: Syncro control arms*

Looking for Passat syncro rear control arms.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ocated-in-MD&p=73640182&posted=1#post73640182


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*WTB: syncro rear axles and swaybar*

I need a pair of syncro rear axles and swaybar from a passat. Let me know what you've got. Thanks


----------



## AKAvant (Nov 15, 2008)

*WTB B3 Passat complete center driveshaft*

My Passat's center driveshaft is borderline beyond rebuilding. Anyone have a complete one in good shape?


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

audi 4000 quattro transmission and rear differential, good working condition.

FREE....


----------



## rabbit2L8vveryfast (May 3, 2005)

I have a complete syncro kit for sale 1500 + shipping 80,000 miles on it


----------



## EmphasisTuningNYC (Jan 9, 2002)

*WTB Syncro Rear Beam, MK2 syncro fuel tank*

Preffer Passat rear beam with conrtol arms and rear dics... also want to buy MK2 syncro gas tank... 
Located in L.I. NY 11566


----------



## AKAvant (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm looking for a VC (viscous coupling) for a B3 Passat. Mine works I'd like a backup. Thanks!


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm looking for a VR syncro bellhousing. Please send me a pm if you have one. :beer:


----------



## NoJoke (Aug 21, 2003)

Wanted to Buy ASAP! Syncro Passat filler neck like this:










Thanks!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

edit: made one instead.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

WANTED: Syncro rear beam and control arms


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

pileofredparts said:


> WANTED: Syncro rear beam and control arms


 Got one for you in Baltimore, passat g60 setup with calipers and etc.


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

d-bot said:


> WANTED: Front part of prop shaft from a B3 syncro. Mine is rusted to pieces.


I should have one. email me [email protected]


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*WTB: Rear propshaft flange*

Threw my propshaft and bent the flange that mounts the propshaft to the rear diff housing for an Audi TT 225 2004 (in a New Beetle). It is the three fingered flange that the large propshaft dampner bolts to on the rear diff.


----------



## fast vr6 (Dec 12, 2011)

WTB: B3 passat syncro rear subframe, axles, diff, center drive shaft, brakes, and tranny with vr6 bell housing


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

^ willing to part any of it? I'd be interested in the coils and Vr bellhousing.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

nvm


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Want to Trade*

Want to trade dutchdub modified rear syncro beam for stock syncro beam
mine is not rusty so i expect yours not to be either
i would like to trade my modified beam for your stock beam and ca$h. 

located in rochester, ny

i am willing to drive 2-3 hours for the trade


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

pileofredparts said:


> Want to trade dutchdub modified rear syncro beam for stock syncro beam
> mine is not rusty so i expect yours not to be either
> i would like to trade my modified beam for your stock beam and ca$h.
> 
> ...


Whats the deal with the modified beam? Ive never heard of it..


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

mk3alltheway said:


> Whats the deal with the modified beam? Ive never heard of it..


its been modified to mount a Haldex rear differential


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*WTB: Your old haldex v1 controller*

My test rig's haldex controller has a stripped the worm gear, so if you have a busted, or about to throw away haldex v1 controller no matter the programming or if it isn't even working, I'd love to take it off your hands.


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

*Vw golf syncro rallye rear beam mount set*

Hi all i have a very good condition set of RARE vw golf mk2 rear beam mounts 








this allows the fitment of the syncro rear beam to a mk2 golf corrado etc etc 
the larger cast iron part is no longer available from vw 
please enquire for postage cost 
any questions please ask 

$300.00


----------



## VWnutAZ (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## sickmind (Dec 10, 2003)

*WTB Syncro rear*

Looking for a complete rear assembly , beam , trailing arms , diff , etc . Looking for something on the east coast within 4 - 5 hours driving . I`m in 24175 zip code . I`m starting to collect parts for the corrado again so this is the first thing I need to find . Thanks for looking .


----------



## sickmind (Dec 10, 2003)

*FS: Rally Golf Pan*

Sorry , forgot to update , has been sold .


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

I need a non quantum syncro rear beam and sway bar, who has one?


----------



## mechd (Jan 9, 2007)

*FS: Converted Syncro rear beam and other parts*

*Everything was sold*


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

FS: 
G60 syncro downpipe $150
G60 syncro dual cats $150
Passat syncro gas tank $50

VR6 syncro bellhousing $650


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*FS: Raceland Coilovers for Syncro B3*

Installed once, never driven on.

Imported from Europe

PM me plz

$500 CDN + shipping


----------



## scarroll (Mar 8, 2005)

*WTB Passat Syncro front angle drive box*

Just the last part I need to finish and can not find anyone that can help come up with one?
Steve


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

scarroll said:


> Just the last part I need to finish and can not find anyone that can help come up with one?
> Steve


i have one, but its in pieces currently. where are you? what are you willing to pay for it?


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*WTB passat rear sway bar bushings*

Just like the title says I need the bushings or the part number so I can order them. I can barely read the part number on the bushing that I already have.


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

*Dutchbuild rear beam mount kit*

hi all i have a complete new dutchbuild rear beam kit 

not using as ended up using the complete audi quattro rear subframe 










cost me 265 euros plus shipping ($354.00)

$150.00 for 02m gearbox mount 
$280.00 for Above haldex rear mount kit 

Prices in US Dollars
$48.00 to ship both parts by FEDEX to *Canada *
$60.00 to ship both parts by FEDEX to *USA* 

please contact for further details 

i also have a 
golf rallye rear beam
mk3 syncro rear beam 
wishbones for above beams 
sway bar 


rear beam either 
$314.00 for beam
$110.62 shipping by FEDEX

rear wishbones been shot blasted and painted ready for new bearings 
$360.00 for pair 
$79.44 shipping by FEDEX


i can always weld the dutchbuild mount to rear beam for a price as i have the jig 
from when i was going to do mine 
and be bit cheaper on shipping 

please contact for details 


many thanks


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Shot in the dark..but I am looking for mk2/mk3 rear crossmember, gas tank, potentially floorpan.


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

*rallye tank*

hi i have new vw rallye intank sender and pump and vw rallye petrol tank 

also tried to send you pm but your inbox is full thanks


----------



## Anyclamp (May 26, 2012)

*Looking for a front diff with housing for 6 speed TT trans*

I have the trans but it did not come with the differential. Please Im me a price.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a full parts car, nothing pulled 2000 Audi A6 2.8 30v Quattro.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ting-out-Silver-2000-Audi-A6-2.8-Quattro-140k

Asking 1900.00, car has brand new ST Coilovers, Tires, Brakes, ETC....




jettred3 said:


> The good:
> 
> Great Transmission, and engine pulls hard.
> Clean Title:
> ...


----------



## santos_performance (May 31, 2003)

*Wtb syncro rear end*

WTB REAR SYNCRO SUNSENSION and fuel tank TO SWAP ON MY GOLF MK3 ANY SELLERS PLEASE SEND EMAIL [email protected] directly to my phone 

SANTOS


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

looking for a passat/golf viscous coupler. anyone parting anything?

thanks


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

bam20v said:


> hi i have new vw rallye intank sender and pump and vw rallye petrol tank
> 
> also tried to send you pm but your inbox is full thanks


IM sent


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

I CAN GET EITHER ONE. VR6 OR 4 CYL REAR SET-UP . FOR THE GUY IN OTTAWA WITH A RACE CAR...:wave:


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

*golf syncro...rallye*

looking for a golf syncro or rallye gas tank!!! one that doesnt leak lol 
IM ME if u have one!!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

VRT said:


> IM sent


 warning. he's been scamming people on here.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Syncro rear differential for sale. $100 plus shipping from Saskatchewan Canada.


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

http://www.clubveedub.ca/forums/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=46355 

Not mine, Syncro Wagon, no engine, I just hate to see it crushed...


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Wtb rear syncro carriers*

Looking for the rear syncro brake carriers, if you have some just I'm me what you are looking to get for them 
Got them thanks VRT


----------



## eatsVetspoopsCivics (Nov 13, 2007)

*rear beam mounting brackets*

looking for a set of body mounting brackets for the rear end, off of a golf ... or something I can use on a golf MK3

tia :thumbup:


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking to buy a complete swap. I would also like a floor pan and fuel tank.


All will be going into a MK3 Golf.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

simon-says said:


> Looking to buy a complete swap. I would also like a floor pan and fuel tank.
> 
> 
> All will be going into a MK3 Golf.


mine is posted above. shipping wont be cheap though, i wish you were closer


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

pileofredparts said:


> mine is posted above. shipping wont be cheap though, i wish you were closer


So your saying that you have a tank and floor pan? And shipping is shipping.


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

simon-says said:


> So your saying that you have a tank and floor pan? And shipping is shipping.


Yo dude, check your PM as I hooked you up with a couple local guys that have what you want.


----------



## eatsVetspoopsCivics (Nov 13, 2007)

I also am looking for an mk3 rear floor pan and fuel tank for a golf


----------



## quick_line (May 22, 2009)

hello everybody, i am looking for rear driveshaft for mk2 haldex swap.
thanks.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Syncro Rear beam mounts*

Got a extra set of syncro rear beam mounts that I need to get rid of. The one mount is not painted in the pic because my powder coater guy went on his honeymoon and didn't finish but he will when he gets back. Looking to get $280 plus shipping


----------



## jity86 (Sep 6, 2002)

looking for a mk2 golf syncro fuel tank. it is the last thing i need for my swap. I have ca$h..

FOUND ALL PARTS THAT I NEEDED THANKS JMAN


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

I have one local.


----------



## Richard James (Sep 10, 2006)

WANTED: MK3 VR6 syncro prop shaft. No passat or mk2 please. 

PM me


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

i am considering going haldex. if i do, i would have an almost complete syncro system up for grabs. i completely refreshed everything last winter. all seals and fluids. i checked all synchros and bearings. i was told it was a fairly low kms setup when i got it. upon inspection of the internals i have no reason to doubt. it has seen roughly 300hp for 2 trackdays and about 6 tuning sessions since rebuild. no issues. 

it would include: 
trans 
rear diff 
propshaft shortened to fit a mk3 
rear beam 
passat mounting brakets 

probably the following: 
all four axles... need to see what my solution is gonna be with haldex before i confirm that 
i will source the rear caliper brackets, someone local may have a pair. 

will NOT include: 
rear control arms, i need them still... 

the only issue of note on my setup is that there reverse engagement mechanism has been gutted. IE, there is no AWD in reverse. i did this purposely as i wanted one less thing to break on the track. simpler is better. i have the switch for the shift tower still and a few of the parts for it, but it kinda exploded on me when i opened it to be honest!!! 

i would LIKE to get somewhere near $1000 for this setup plus shipping (i have spent about that much just getting all the refreshment parts) but i dunno if that's feasible. 

but if that's not gonna happen, i'll just stick with it and drive it till i bust it! i have many projects on the go right now and as a result, the syncro is not gonna be available untill the new year which is why this is a feeler to guage interest. 

will people want this?


----------



## coupeman (Feb 23, 2012)

*white wagon in ohio*

sold


----------



## elt0m (Dec 22, 2012)

WTB: GOLF syncro fuel tank. I'm in cadana so I pay shipping.. I can pay with paypal or something else..

thanks a lot


----------



## scarroll (Mar 8, 2005)

*WTB CV Axle front right Passat SYNCRO*

I am missing the correct front right axle shaft for this Syncro conversion. Can anyone help?
Steve


----------



## robby1544 (Apr 20, 2002)

*WTB everything for a 1992 VR6 (OBDII) Corrado Haldex swap*

VR6 Belhousing and diff
linkage
rear end haldex and subframe and support brackets
fuel tank and new bottom end

What other parts am I missing?

shipping to 32258
please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

> I am missing the correct front right axle shaft for this Syncro conversion. Can anyone help?
> Steve


G60 or VR6 (Plus) ?


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*WTB: syncro rear diff (working or not)*

In need of a junk syncro rear diff. Mainly just looking for the case, but if someone has one that's broken, I need it for making some measurements.

Cheers


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

jettasmooth said:


> In need of a junk syncro rear diff. Mainly just looking for the case, but if someone has one that's broken, I need it for making some measurements.
> 
> Cheers


 i have one in pieces some where. if you list what measurements you need, i could get them.


----------



## GermanCoilovers99 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Brand New Coilovers FK Highsport for Golf MK2 MK3 Syncro,Jetta MK2 MK3 Syncro,Corrado Syncro*

New Coilovers Suspension FK HIGHSPORT in box,Made of Galvanized steel,Made in Germany 

Comes with 2 keys 

Drop front and rear: 55 to 85mm (2.15 à 3.32 inch) 

Fit for : 

Golf,Jetta,Corrado MK2 or MK3 Syncro(4 wheel drive) 


Price : $775


----------



## GermanCoilovers99 (Sep 11, 2010)

PM me or email me to [email protected] if your insterested


----------



## canadian_rabbit_16v (Mar 26, 2008)

*rear pan and tank!!*

Need a MK2 golf syncro rear pan and a gas tank!!


----------



## skijumpjamaica (Feb 11, 2013)

*WTB Used Haldex Gen 1 pump and upgraded controller*

My MKIV R32 has been FWD for an embarrassingly long time due to a bad controller and pump. I finally have the money to fix both, but would love to find a rebuilt pump and a used controller. Not interested in OEM controllers - I'm open to either the blue or HPA Competition controllers, though.

-Ian


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Selling a complete running, driving 92 B3 VR6 Syncro Wagon. Pm for more info.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

TBT-Syncro said:


> i have one in pieces some where. if you list what measurements you need, i could get them.


I sent you a message. Did you get my PM?


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

looking for a viscous coupler... preferably in canada...

thanks


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

*For Sale & Wanted to Buy*



boner said:


> looking for a viscous coupler... preferably in canada...
> 
> thanks


I might need one too. Have you already asked Rune?


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

*G60 syncro rear axles*

I need rear axles from a g60 passat or equivalent syncro vehicle. Let me know [email protected]


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

i have rear diff from 01 a4 1.8t quattro:thumbup: pm me if needed. located in florida


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I am looking for a complete syncro swap, going into a mk2. Loacted in PA. PM me


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*FS Syncro rear arms*

I got these many years ago while gathering parts for my build, but I found a set with disc so I don't need these any more. They look like crape but are in good condition I promise. $350 takes em


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

raddo said:


> Got a extra set of syncro rear beam mounts that I need to get rid of. The one mount is not painted in the pic because my powder coater guy went on his honeymoon and didn't finish but he will when he gets back. Looking to get $280 plus shipping


 Still available?


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

Rapid Decompression said:


> Still available?


They are gone


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

guys, I'm pretty much giving away my car. Someone buy it 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5886679-FS-1992-Passat-Wagon-VR6-Syncro


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

looking for 
mk2 golf/jetta syncro rear beam mounts


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

probably a longshot on these pages but i thiought i'd ask. getting REALLY tired of DNF-ing due to fuel cell foam breaking up and clogging isht up. 

any chance there's a mk3 syncro gastank kicking around here?


----------



## lxnadeau (May 8, 2011)

*For Sale & Wanted to Buy*

I have a full audi tt mk1 1.8t quattro swap pm me for more details letting go for cheap


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

WTB: 4cyl O2C bellhousing


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

Big Daddy Roth said:


> WTB: 4cyl O2C bellhousing


Find me a VR6 syncro bellhousing and I'll trade you an 02C housing + cash


----------



## Jr Smith (Jan 14, 2003)

Also looking for a vr6 o2c bell housing


----------



## Whitbread (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a complete 3 piece passat syncro propshaft assembly if anyone needs one. Shoot me an offer.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*For Sale & Wanted to Buy*

For Sale:
4cyl 02c from a passat Syncro trans with angle drive. 
Also have 1.8t 02J gear stack I was going to swap in with a VR6 R&P. 

Shortened 3 piece driveshaft for mk1

Syncro rear diff with VC. (I do not have a rear beam)

G60 lightweight flywheel 

VR6 sachs clutch kit new in box


----------



## 3Tripnip (Mar 29, 2007)

d-bot said:


> For Sale:
> 4cyl 02c from a passat Syncro trans with angle drive.
> Also have 1.8t 02J gear stack I was going to swap in with a VR6 R&P.
> 
> ...


I tried sending a PM about this.....but you're box is full.  I'm interested in picking the rear Syncro differential up.....and I'm close! :thumbup:


----------



## turbo12v (Jul 11, 2003)

I am parting out my awd corrado

$2500 Firm

Front k frame modified for motor mounts
awd motor mounts for a r32 awd trans
Rear syncro beam with dutchbuild haldex hanger already installed
left and right control arms with new energy bushings, new bearings, mk3 vr hubs,mk3 vr rotors
all back parts have been blasted and powder coated. 
3 bolt flange to bolt right up
I will throw in r32 rear axles and the driveshaft (both would need to be altered depending on the car they went into)

I am willing to ship but buyer pays shipping. Parts are rare and hard to come buy, I have done all the hard part as far as sorcing , cleaning, welding and fabricating as well as all the time taking to wait for overseas shipping. I have over this price just invested into parts without labor.

If you are seriouse please text me. I am also selling a lot of other awd parts
(908)303-0269
Justin

r32 trans 80k miles new syncros and a quaiffe diff and bolt kit
dss custom axles r32 - vr6 plus suspension 
clutch master twin disc and lightened flywheel.


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*FS: H&R Syncro Coilovers*

*SOLD*

These came off of a B3 Syncro I sold a couple years ago. The rears will need to be rebuilt. Pictures coming soon. $500 OBO If I remember, I'll call an price out a rebuild, but here are some contact information if you want to check:

AFTERMARKET & MOTORSPORTS HEADQUARTERS - WEST 
ThyssenKrupp Bilstein of America
14102 Stowe Drive
Poway, CA. 92064
1-858-386-5900

AFTERMARKET & MOTORSPORTS – EAST
ThyssenKrupp Bilstein of America
293 Timber Road 
Mooresville, NC. 28115-7868
1-704-663-7563

NORTH AMERICAN HEADQUARTERS
ThyssenKrupp Bilstein of America
8685 Berk Boulevard
Hamilton, OH 45015

ORIGINAL EQUIPMENT MANUFACTURER (OEM) PROJECT OFFICE
ThyssenKrupp Bilstein of America
2075 W. Big Beaver Road, Suite 100
Troy, MI 48084


----------



## ptrmzr (Nov 9, 2007)

*Misc Syncro Parts*

*UPDATE 12/24/13 *I found another tub of Syncro Trans (G60 gearing) internals to add to the lot! I need the space Please make it go away

Correction: The shift tower is from a TDI trans.

I have a lot of left over parts from my B4 TDI/Syncro conversion:
• G60 Syncro trans internals in great condition
• 4cyl syncro bell housing
• Misc CV Joint components
• Front to rear Drive shaft with some extra flanges - rusty but the ends are re-useable
• 92 Passat Wagon rear struts
• Shifter tower and motor mounts
• Syncro diff carrier

Make me an offer. Shipping is going to be difficult so I would prefer if you were to pick this up.









Don't recall if this is Syncro....


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

I need rear springs for a syncro wagon please.

IM me


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Big Daddy Roth said:


> I need rear springs for a syncro wagon please.
> 
> IM me


steph, i'll dig through my storage room tonight, i may have a set still.


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Anyone still selling jigs to fab haladex mounts on my syncro rear beam? I've been pushing my syncro quite hard lately and think its time to switch to haladex. Unless anyone knows where I can get rebuild kits for my o2c and angle drive and rear diff?

Also lookin for spare angle drives and rear diffs for the time being? Have cash in hand 

thanks joe


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

86blueberry said:


> Anyone still selling jigs to fab haladex mounts on my syncro rear beam? I've been pushing my syncro quite hard lately and think its time to switch to haladex. Unless anyone knows where I can get rebuild kits for my o2c and angle drive and rear diff?
> 
> Also lookin for spare angle drives and rear diffs for the time being? Have cash in hand
> 
> thanks joe


I bought mine from dutchbuild.com but my buddy made his from scratch. His came out pretty good, but they sell the kit you speak of on german ebay. Just do some scratching and you will find it


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Golf-3-Co...234661723?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item4acb13f15b


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

86blueberry said:


> Anyone still selling jigs to fab haladex mounts on my syncro rear beam? I've been pushing my syncro quite hard lately and think its time to switch to haladex. Unless anyone knows where I can get rebuild kits for my o2c and angle drive and rear diff?


you have a welder? just make your own braketry. the dutchbuild setup is nice but overkill (imho) and incredibly expensive for what is essentially sheet metal.

i've still got some finishing to do on my setup but should have some pics by the end of the week.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

boner said:


> you have a welder? just make your own braketry. the dutchbuild setup is nice but overkill (imho) and incredibly expensive for what is essentially sheet metal.
> 
> i've still got some finishing to do on my setup but should have some pics by the end of the week.


I would like to see those pictures as I have a tough time spending $400 on the bracket.


----------



## cassabx (Mar 3, 2008)

86blueberry said:


> Anyone still selling jigs to fab haladex mounts on my syncro rear beam? I've been pushing my syncro quite hard lately and think its time to switch to haladex. Unless anyone knows where I can get rebuild kits for my o2c and angle drive and rear diff?
> 
> Also lookin for spare angle drives and rear diffs for the time being? Have cash in hand
> 
> thanks joe


I have a beam with the dutchbuild kit installed. had it for a while. don't think im gonna use it. gonna pm u.


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys I will be buying cassabx beam if all turns out well. I do have a welder but I don't have a haladex rear so I would have to make that my first purchase and for the time being id like to keep my syncro running and driving because believe it or not it's my daily right now until my caddy is up and running (hopefully this weekend). First summer ever having my syncro up and running and I already have 3000 miles on it. 

And to make so e of you guys happy, I raced one of those brand new lz1 Camaros with 580 hp supercharged corvette engine a few nights ago and I fickin smoked the dude. He was so mad. But again thanks for the help guys.


----------



## cassabx (Mar 3, 2008)

86blueberry said:


> Thanks for the help guys I will be buying cassabx beam if all turns out well. I do have a welder but I don't have a haladex rear so I would have to make that my first purchase and for the time being id like to keep my syncro running and driving because believe it or not it's my daily right now until my caddy is up and running (hopefully this weekend). First summer ever having my syncro up and running and I already have 3000 miles on it.
> 
> And to make so e of you guys happy, I raced one of those brand new lz1 Camaros with 580 hp supercharged corvette engine a few nights ago and I fickin smoked the dude. He was so mad. But again thanks for the help guys.


just texted u.:thumbup:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

anybody have a clean set of syncro wagon rear springs?


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone have the mk2/mk3 syncro axle attachment pieces: 









Or the Haldex retrofit kit for the rear axle?

I am assuming not but thought I would check before I make some orders in the next couple weeks.


----------



## scarroll (Mar 8, 2005)

*Passat Syncro rear beam brackets and calliper mounts*

I have the cast and stamped brackets for the rear beam and a set of caliper mounts for a Passat syncro car.
Parts that are left from my tdi syncro project.
Make offer.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

scarroll said:


> I have the cast and stamped brackets for the rear beam and a set of caliper mounts for a Passat syncro car.
> Parts that are left from my tdi syncro project.
> Make offer.


sent pm


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

anyone know where to get the swaybar for a syncro setup? I have a passat syncro rear beam, but I've been trying to find a swaybar with clearance. Suggestions?


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

EBay canada


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

currently ebay canada has zero listings for syncro rear swaybars........

anyone else?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

jettasmooth said:


> currently ebay canada has zero listings for syncro rear swaybars........
> 
> anyone else?


whats one worth to you?


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

I am also looking for a MK2 syncro gas tank, or passat syncro tank. Fuel pump doesn't matter. Who's got one they are willing to sell?


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

*For Sale & Wanted to Buy*

Looking for passat syncro rear control arms and bearings, preferably with disc brakes. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Synco brake carriers, Powdercoated*



$125 for the pair.


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

*1996 Golf Syncro Parts car*

Not mine, but someone might be interested.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1996-VW-Gol...364923141?_trksid=p2047675.l4066#ht_63wt_1362


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

tryin to put the race car together to finish up the fab work and for the life of me I cannot find the second rubber donut that goes on either end of the propshaft. anyone have one they'd be willing to part with. don't wanna go to the dealer because I guarantee that 10 mins after I spend the absurd amount of money they want for one, i'll find the old one.....


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

*For Sale & Wanted to Buy*



boner said:


> tryin to put the race car together to finish up the fab work and for the life of me I cannot find the second rubber donut that goes on either end of the propshaft. anyone have one they'd be willing to part with. don't wanna go to the dealer because I guarantee that 10 mins after I spend the absurd amount of money they want for one, i'll find the old one.....


You're alive? You kinda fell off the face off the earth after selling your cabby to that hipster...


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

dude, the cabby only went away about a month ago! lol. lot's o shyte goin on these days. also just moving away from the whole ninanet message board stuff.

now, propshaft spacers anyone?! in the end, not too terrible a deal as apparently TT ones are significantly cheaper than syncro ones but dimensionally the same.... i'll give it a bit more time before i buy a new one...


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm still looking for a set or rear springs for a B3 wagon please.


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

Big Daddy Roth said:


> I'm still looking for a set or rear springs for a B3 wagon please.


It's been a while but you could try retro_mike. He's in canadia & parted a wagon for me a few years back.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Well folks, I just had an exhaust built for my syncro, so I have:

OEM downpipe and cat for g60 $150
OEM exhaust from the cat back to the over axle pipe (no rear muffler) $150

Everything is in great shape. I'll have some pics up soon.


----------



## ventorocket (Aug 31, 2010)

*prorp shaft*

Do you still have the mk2 prop shaft setup forsale.


----------



## ventorocket (Aug 31, 2010)

BahnStormer202 said:


> *Haldex Solutions; stand alone controller for Haldex rear differential. *
> *$500 +factory controller*
> This is the controller that Rob (yellowslc) makes and sells, for over $1k.
> 
> ...



Do you still have this prop shaft for sale.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*SOLD
*I have a set of rear drive axles from a mk2 golf syncro that I didn't use in my build. I can get pics if needed and they don't come with any CV joints just axles. $100 shipped


----------



## eodtech (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking for a syncro rear beam with mounts for my rabbit. No diff needed. Just the beam components.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

I am looking for a* Viscous Coupler* from the syncro rear diff. Condition does not matter, as long as the entire housing is together.

Anyone have a spare one around?


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*For Sale & Wanted to Buy*



jettasmooth said:


> I am looking for a* Viscous Coupler* from the syncro rear diff. Condition does not matter, as long as the entire housing is together.
> 
> Anyone have a spare one around?


I do.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*For Sale & Wanted to Buy*



Big Daddy Roth said:


> I need rear springs for a syncro wagon please.
> 
> IM me


Still looking


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

Big Daddy Roth said:


> Still looking


I have a set of wagon springs. I was going to use them, but I am willing to part with them in exchange for help finding MK2/MK3 syncro rear subframe mounts.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*For Sale & Wanted to Buy*

Gone


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

those control arms are bent lol.

I have had some rear trailing arms for sale for a while, no luck


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*For Sale & Wanted to Buy*



ejg3855 said:


> those control arms are bent lol.
> 
> I have had some rear trailing arms for sale for a while, no luck


Yea it looked like the one was bent but I wasn't totally sure. Those are easy to make or get new ones.


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

bam20v said:


> Hi all i have a very good condition set of RARE vw golf mk2 rear beam mounts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need a set of these. anyone else have some?


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

FS Passat rear beam support I had sandblasted but never painted $100 plus shipping


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6933978-Feeler-Low-mileage-Syncro-part-out

Full Syncro swap. Not mine but I have purchased parts from him.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*WTB: syncro rear diff and visco*

I need a syncro rear diff, with the visco. 

Someone must have one for sale, in good shape or junk. I just need the case......

So far everyone that says they have one has backed out. Who has one?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*For Sale & Wanted to Buy*

Sold


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

PM'd you back.....


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Buyer pays paypal fees and shipping. 

*Will ship Items:*

*NIB R32 Peloquin lsd*- $900
*NIB Clutchmaster AL flywheel- FW-207-AL*- $425



*Pickup only items:*

*TT prop shafts-* $275
*Haldex rear roughly 40k miles-* $375


----------



## ptrmzr (Nov 9, 2007)

*Syncro Prop Shaft Flanges Plus Good Boot*

As the title says: (40 plus shipping)


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*For Sale & Wanted to Buy*

Sold


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*cleaning out the shop*

Gen 1 haldex parts:

multiple rear differentials, all of them low miles
multiple 02M transfer cases, low miles as well (sub 40k, will have to read tags on them)
box of OEM haldex control modules

as I dig through everything, i'll post specifics and asking price.
Oh, I do have more standalone controllers that will be ready to rock here shortly as well both original and full active programming. 

PM with needs on the above.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

WTB: Gen 1 Haldex Controller that doesn't work. 

My brother's dog chewed my wiring up so I need to replace it. I need a GEN 1 Haldex Controller 

I'm willing to pay $40


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*For Sale & Wanted to Buy*

Sold


----------



## Richard James (Sep 10, 2006)

WTB: viscous coupling for syncro. PM me


----------



## Richard James (Sep 10, 2006)

WTB: viscous coupling for syncro. PM me


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*WTB: syncro gas tank---- MK2 or passat*

Does anyone have one of these for sale? I am looking to avoid running a fuel cell in my MK3, so I am in need of a gas tank.

MK2 syncro or passat syncro gas tank

Who's got one in good shape with the filler neck?

PLEASE!!!


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

*For Sale & Wanted to Buy*

Snagged these items a few months back as soon as they came up for sale locally (Connecticut) just because I knew how rare they were, particularly the 3 bolt mounts, and to be so close to me! In any case, as with a few things I have for sale, I'm contemplating letting it go and figured I'd post it up. I definitely don't need to sell and if it doesn't, I'll just stick to my original plan of hoarding it until one day when I again get that raging urge to make my mk2 VRT, awd. Not looking to make any money on it, just get what I paid, $1100 picked up (Meriden ct), all or nothing lol... No splitting....

Syncro rear beam (prepped for Haldex bracket), power-flex bushings (beam, control arm, and sway bar), the infamous 3 bolt mounts, control/trailing arms (started cleaning them up since photo... These are the better arms... Golf Rallye disc brake spec that use the standard 72mm front g60 wheel bearings rather than the passat syncro spec arms that are drum brake and 68mm bearings), dutchbuild camber/toe plates and bolts. Email is best but pm works

Willing to bring this to H2Oi with me...

Chris
[email protected] 











Sent from my iPhone: Short but not meant to be abrupt!


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

jettasmooth said:


> Does anyone have one of these for sale? I am looking to avoid running a fuel cell in my MK3, so I am in need of a gas tank.
> 
> MK2 syncro or passat syncro gas tank
> 
> ...


I have a couple pressure washed and ready to go. I can ship from Blaine, WA


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*WTB Golf Syncro trunk pan and gas tank*

Have reached a tentative deal with Cspence to buy the parts he has listed above (or on the previous page, as the case may be)

So with that, I am looking for a trunk floor and gas tank. Would prefer it be from a Mk2. 

Also not in a hurry, so if anybody knows somebody who knows somebody.


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Syncro VR6 bell housing*

I have a very nice Syncro VR6 bell housing for sale. Sold


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

i'm interested in the syncro housing. any room to move on price?


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Feeler: European 02C VR6 Syncro Transmission with 3.98 r&p - $1200. Includes VR bellhousing. Pics and more info soon.


----------



## Timtish (Dec 18, 2012)

*WTB: Syncro Driveshaft*

Looking for the first 1/3 of the driveshaft. From the Guibo to the center prop with the CV on it.


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

I have a few split up driveshafts. PM me


----------



## Timtish (Dec 18, 2012)

PM'd


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Forged 15”x6” Le Castellets Syncro wheels*

I have a very nice sets of 15”x6” Le Castellets, no curbing, they haven't been mounted since powder coating. Powder coated black with 85-90% conti sport contacts. $600 plus shipping, Only the black set available.
Shipping in the lower 48 would run approx $43 a wheel/ tire.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a middle propshaft (bearings noisy), VC, and a guibo for sale. Message me if interested.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

I also have a rear shaft, guibo, and balancer available.


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

I know we who have syncro's troll this thread so I'll throw my idea out here. Haha

Is any one with syncro's attending h2oi? I am here wjth my vrt syncro and would like to meet other ppl with syncro's. Wth that said let's have a syncro meet if anyone else is here. 


Joe 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

I also have a passat rear spring


----------



## rte7x9 (Jun 11, 2008)

Does anyone have a Syncro rear angle drive for sale? I have a newer 'CBX' code unit, Gary Peloquin just called to let me know he might not be able to make an LSD for me (pending some measurements once I disassemble the unit.) Please let me know what the stamped code is (not the embossed casting part number, rather the code that is stamped where the two case halves meet.)

Thanks!
-Ron

EDIT: To clarify, I am also interested in trading anyone my late-model angle drive for their early-model angle drive. I am waiting for Gary to get back to me with the list of codes that he is able to make LSDs for, and will post when he does.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a propshaft cv boot too


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Looking for Syncro wagon rear coil springs.


----------



## A1racer (Apr 14, 2001)

*syncro parts for sale*

will have a 02a syncro vr6 transmission with pelequin diff, also driveshaft shop stage 5 axles and syncro rear diff with a pelequin diff for sale shortly as i start parting the car out...also have a stock syncro rear diff for sale too...


----------



## olivier_vw (Jan 14, 2007)

*MK2 MK3 Syncro rear beam mount*

Just did a few synchro beam mount copy. Laser cutted, powdercoated and hardware. Contact me for details.

Thank you,


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Anyone have a cv joint for the center propshafts? I just destroyed my rear one at the track. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rte7x9 (Jun 11, 2008)

86blueberry said:


> Anyone have a cv joint for the center propshafts? I just destroyed my rear one at the track.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


You can use a standard 90mm inner CV end. They weren't anything special. (I converted mine to 100mm CVs)

GermanAutoParts.com still sells a GKN 90mm CV kit for $73. The reman ones are kinda junky if you ask me.

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Golf/Drivetrain/322/1


----------



## MancusoGTI8v (May 24, 2002)

*Wanted. Syncro Rear beam*

LF: Rear beam(just the beam).

Thanks.

Luis


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

olivier_vw said:


> Just did a few synchro beam mount copy. Laser cutted, powdercoated and hardware.


Do you still have some of these to sell?


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

*FOR SALE:* Passat Syncro fender emblems. $40 mailed in USA with tracking number.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*FS: F-Town Street Machines Haldex controller*

*Sold*


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Superman said:


> *FOR SALE:* Passat Syncro fender emblems. $40 mailed in USA with tracking number.


Sold
Sold
Sold
Sold


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Bell Housing, Syncro VR6 $550 OBO*

I still have this and I know you need it.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Sold*


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*caliper hangers*



jman said:


> $50 for the pair.


Adjusted price


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*price drop*



jman said:


> I have a very nice Syncro VR6 bell housing for sale. $650 plus shipping


$600 shipped in the lower 48


----------



## TrueNorthist (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey BDR, you still have any springs for sale?

edit: Ah, you were looking, not selling. I'll keep hunting.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Jman, you need to clean out your IM box, it's full.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Why isn't there a Syncro/4motion/Quattro (Viscous/Haldex/Torsen) *classifieds* forum?


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Superman said:


> Why isn't there a Syncro/4motion/Quattro (Viscous/Haldex/Torsen) *classifieds* forum?


There is...you are on it. 

There so may various differences in models and years..it would be difficult to stick it in one forum. As of now..most people direct themselves to the model area of the forum for the system they are using.


----------



## cumberland (Feb 16, 2015)

*WTB: MK2 Syncro Replacement Bush kit*

Looking to pickup replacement bush kit to renew/replace complete stripdown and rebuild of a syncro rear beam converting to Haldex


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

*wtb syncro rear axle hardware*

looking to buy some rear end hardware for a syncro system. I have a diff and viscous coupler. no control arms or beam.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Superman said:


> Why isn't there a Syncro/4motion/Quattro (Viscous/Haldex/Torsen) *classifieds* forum?





Rapid Decompression said:


> There is...you are on it.


No, we are in a thread not a forum. I'd like a forum to keep the different system separate. I have to pass through a lot of Haldex stuff to find the Viscous parts that I seek on here.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

There isn't enough stuff posted to justify a standalone syncro/4motion/quattro classifieds forum. By having the classifieds here it gets more exposure.


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

I need a whole rear boot/floor for a mkII gti/golf with gas tank. I'm looking to build a cleaner street car with out using the fuel cell and whatnot like I have now. And I'd like the factory rear diff mount bar that I believe is attached to the floor. Please correct me if I'm wrong. 

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

86blueberry said:


> I need a whole rear boot/floor for a mkII gti/golf with gas tank. I'm looking to build a cleaner street car with out using the fuel cell and whatnot.


Me too $$$$$$$$$ are ready to buy.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Wtb syncro rear control arms


----------



## khemiicalz (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a syncro Passat gas tank, and 4 bolt mounting brackets for sale

200$ Obo for each


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

R32 rear setup, no pans or prop shaft. $1200 obo located in Dubuque, iowa 52068.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

sold


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Looking for syncro rear control arms


----------



## Ascendmtrwerks (Nov 3, 2010)

*Unix rear subframe brackets*

Ordered these rear subframe bracket from unix. Going a different route with car, 315 shipped. SOMEBODY NEEDS THESE
Text or pm 4105077603


----------



## XanHen (Feb 14, 2015)

I have 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

XanHen said:


> I have


You have... what?


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

B3/B4 Passat Syncro rear mounting plates. US$100 (plus shipping) will ship world-wide. PayPal for payment.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

superman. paypal sent to your email address. please have a look and confirm that you got payment? thanks.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Yes, I got the PayPal and sent you a PM.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Superman said:


> B3/B4 Passat Syncro rear mounting plates. US$100 (plus shipping) will ship world-wide. PayPal for payment.


These are now sold to 134hpvw.


----------



## 911nuts (Jul 9, 2015)

*Syncro rear arms*



greyjetta said:


> Looking for syncro rear control arms


I have a pair of VR6 Syncro rear arms in excellent condition, bead blasted and powder coated semi gloss black,
$400 plus shipping.
Give me your email address for pics.
Thanks


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

To 911nuts.

Those stncro vr control arms. Are they mk3?


----------



## 911nuts (Jul 9, 2015)

134hpvw said:


> To 911nuts.
> 
> Those stncro vr control arms. Are they mk3?


Yes, Mk3 Golf VR6 Syncro.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

I am selling a Golf Syncro fuel tank. It will fit the Mk2 Golf, Jetta and Corrado. US$300 plus shipping. PayPal only.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

If you are converting your mk2 to syncro. Why saling the mk2 specific parts? Going haldex?


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

134hpvw said:


> If you are converting your mk2 to syncro. Why saling the mk2 specific parts? Going haldex?


No I am still with the same plan. Syncro fuel tanks are hard to find but I bought two. Sometimes I get extra parts and sell the excess.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Price lowered to $300 plus shipping (about $40 USA).



Superman said:


> I am selling a Golf Syncro fuel tank. It will fit the Mk2 Golf, Jetta and Corrado. US$300 plus shipping. PayPal only.


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Needed front prop shaft

This is what happened to mine at the track Sunday while shifting to 2nd gear. Gotta love the power. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Superman said:


> Price lowered to $300 plus shipping (about $40 USA).


The gas tank is on hold pending sale to 86blueberry.


----------



## GTImkIVR6speed (May 14, 2004)

WTB: R32 Transmission. Let me know what you have, thanks!


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Needed front propshaft, for passat. Pic above is my broken one. I need it ASAP if I can get it. 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

you can weld it and send it out to balance


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

86blueberry said:


> Needed front propshaft, for passat.


I have it and sent you a message.


----------



## rte7x9 (Jun 11, 2008)

Looking for a spare set of Passat Syncro rear control arms as well for the rally car. Anyone have spares?


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

rte7x9 said:


> Looking for a spare set of Passat Syncro rear control arms as well for the rally car. Anyone have spares?


http://www.kijiji.ca/v-engines-and-...ts/1090123556?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Superman said:


> The gas tank is on hold pending sale to 86blueberry.


The fuel tank was sold to 86blueberry.


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Rear diff mounting bracket (if that's what you call it) Needed if by any possible way someone has one or knows where I can get one. And the side braces. I have already sourced the floor pan so that's not needed. Just all the other mounts that are associated with the trunk floor. 2nd pic has the side bracket pic and is what I need my floor pan to look like if I can find these parts.



(Pics are borrowed)


















Thanks,
Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

yup


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

price on rear calipers and carriers?


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*For Sale &amp; Wanted to Buy*

SOLD


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*FS Gen 1 Haldex Rear Differentials and Transfer Cases- TX*

I have two generation 1 audi TT/ Golf 4 R32 haldex rear differentials and transfer cases. All are known sources with low miles (under 30k).

Rear Diffs - $600 each shipped CONUS
Transfer Cases $550 each shipped CONUS

I'll make a deal on multiples.

Send me a PM if interested.

R


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

Selling Rear Haldex unit. what you see here. 

>There is no brake calipers or carriers. 

>No charge pump or controller.
*
$175 picked up in 11776 NY*


----------



## Ascendmtrwerks (Nov 3, 2010)

Syncro bell housing for sale. 500 OBO PayPal ready


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

I am looking for a passat syncro rear beam complete with control arms, hubs and sway bar. This is for a corrado awd vrt project thats collecting dust cause I cant find these parts. :laugh: Any help is appreciated. :beer:


----------



## TIN. (Jul 7, 2013)

WTB: 3 bolt rear beam mounts


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

TIN. said:


> WTB: 3 bolt rear beam mounts


There is a set on eBay.


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

ItsNotaScirocco said:


> I am looking for a passat syncro rear beam complete with control arms, hubs and sway bar. This is for a corrado awd vrt project thats collecting dust cause I cant find these parts. :laugh: Any help is appreciated. :beer:


Still looking.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*For Sale &amp; Wanted to Buy*

Already sold


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

TIN. said:


> WTB: 3 bolt rear beam mounts


I have a set if you nood them.


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Are they oem ones? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

ItsNotaScirocco said:


> I am looking for a passat syncro rear beam complete with control arms, hubs and sway bar. This is for a corrado awd vrt project thats collecting dust cause I cant find these parts. :laugh: Any help is appreciated. :beer:





ItsNotaScirocco said:


> Still looking.


That car, in North America, was only imported to Canada; eBay.ca is your best place to look.


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

Superman said:


> That car, in North America, was only imported to Canada; eBay.ca is your best place to look.


 I am very aware of this. I have posted in canadian classifieds, looked on ebay in both canada and overseas. Along with many other sites.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

ItsNotaScirocco said:


> I am very aware of this. I have posted in canadian classifieds, looked on ebay in both canada and overseas. Along with many other sites.


Oh, okay. I assume you're also aware that the Passat parts are the same as the Golf Syncro, Jetta Syncro and Rallye Golf. So, there is really no reason to be seeking only _Passat_ parts. The disc brakes are the only thing but those can be upgraded. Anyway, I have the complete drivetrain from a Passat Syncro G60 from Washington state for the conversion on my Jetta.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Superman said:


> Oh, okay. I assume you're also aware that the Passat parts are the same as the Golf Syncro, Jetta Syncro and Rallye Golf. So, there is really no reason to be seeking only _Passat_ parts. The disc brakes are the only thing but those can be upgraded. Anyway, I have the complete drivetrain from a Passat Syncro G60 from Washington state for the conversion on my Jetta.


Bushing sizes are also different. He is looking for the passat beam since it is the only one that is easily available in North America considering they sold Passat Syncros in Canada.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

JamesS said:


> Bushing sizes are also different. He is looking for the passat beam since it is the only one that is easily available in North America considering they sold Passat Syncros in Canada.


Please tell me about the bushing difference, I have Passat Syncro G60 which I was told is different than the others.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

if your looking for bushing for that model vehicle use the 93 Golf vr6 syncro as a reference. Ask me how I know :what:


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Superman said:


> Please tell me about the bushing difference, I have Passat Syncro G60 which I was told is different than the others.


It is just bigger in diameter and the powerflex bushing won't work. I am using this:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Golf-3-Sy...368979?hash=item3ab25a5a53:g:LgMAAOSwWnFWAYwj


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

86blueberry said:


> Are they oem ones?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they are rally / golf2 mounts


----------



## lxnadeau (May 8, 2011)

ItsNotaScirocco said:


> I am very aware of this. I have posted in canadian classifieds, looked on ebay in both canada and overseas. Along with many other sites.


You should post on vwquebec.ca ive seen a few for sale in the past year.


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

Good info. Thanks guys. So basically I can use any of the beams from syncro cars? They are just different diameter and bushings are slightly different? How about the control arms? I assume the passat is wider like the corrado slc vs g60.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

JamesS said:


> It is just bigger in diameter and the powerflex bushing won't work. I am using this:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Golf-3-Sy...368979?hash=item3ab25a5a53:g:LgMAAOSwWnFWAYwj


Hi, according to that auction the Mk3 Golf Syncro and Passat Syncro G60 bushings are the same. I have the Passat Syncro G60 which is not the same as the Passat Syncro from some of the suspension and brake components but the overall system is the same.


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...on/1147733280?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Not mine and I have no knowledge of it, I just thought someone might want to know.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

ItsNotaScirocco said:


> Good info. Thanks guys. So basically I can use any of the beams from syncro cars? They are just different diameter and bushings are slightly different? How about the control arms? I assume the passat is wider like the corrado slc vs g60.


Yes the same beam and the Passat/Golf/Jetta (Syncro/Rallye/Country) track control arms are all the same. That's what I was meaning when I said you don't necessarily have to look for only _Passat_ parts.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*For Sale &amp; Wanted to Buy*

_Sold_


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Wtb Passat front prop shaft, again haha. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

WTB syncro rear sway bar


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Wtb vr6 trailing arms 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

86blueberry said:


> Wtb vr6 trailing arms
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


vr6-parts on eBay.de has multiple sets on buy it now. About $350 USD each,and $85 / pair shipping to the US. 

Hint: they don't reply if you email them in English.


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

*For Sale &amp; Wanted to Buy*

I saw those, thought maybe I could get lucky on here. 

And thank you for the hint. I'll buy those if no one here has them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

86blueberry said:


> I saw those, thought maybe I could get lucky on here.
> 
> And thank you for the hint. I'll buy those if no one here has them.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I got that wrong. The arms are about $225 USD each plus shipping and customs. My mistake, and tapatalk won't let me edit my post to correct it. 

Passat beam bushings are about $65 just for the beam mounts, or $150 for a complete set with control arm and sway bar bushings. Seller is grasshopperdrag80. 

Again, use google translator or your phrase book because most sellers don't respond to emails in English.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

ForsFedRado said:


> WTB syncro rear sway bar


stock or trailer pkg?


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

Trailer or 20mm preferred, but will consider the 18.5 for the initial assembly of the car. 

Do you have something for sale?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

ForsFedRado said:


> Trailer or 20mm preferred, but will consider the 18.5 for the initial assembly of the car.
> 
> Do you have something for sale?


i have a stock. i'll see if i still have all the bushings and the mounting pieces.


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you for offering. 3 Tripnip had a Rallye 20mm. It should be shipping in the am.


----------



## xsp2467 (Oct 13, 2004)

*For Sale &amp; Wanted to Buy*

I have a set or rear Syncro disc brake caliper carriers and calipers. $200


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Passat Syncro front prop shaft needed, along with the rubber disk. Can send payment ASAP. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

This will be #4?


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

No only 3. I won't break this one though. Im going Haladex with my high hp build and just want to put my Syncro in a another car for now, there was nothing wrong with it I just had enough of the shell it was in. 

So would you happen to have one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 911nuts (Jul 9, 2015)

*Vr6 syncro trailing arms*



86blueberry said:


> Wtb vr6 trailing arms
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,
I have a pair for sale, if interested, send me your email address and I will send you some pics.
Thanks


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

86blueberry said:


> So would you happen to have one?


You already bought mine last year, remember


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

FS MK2 rallye/golf syncro fuel tank, straight from GB. No neck as of yet. Working on that now.

Ended up not needing it. 225$

FS 3 bolt rear syncro mounts, surface rust, but will clean up well.

Ended up not needing them either. 225$


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Anyone have that front prop shaft out of a Passat? 

I've messaged ppl on eBay.de but no one responds to let me know if they will ship to the USA. If anyone could help that'd be great. 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Are you guys withholding this prop shaft I need because you think I may break it hahaha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*FS OEM Syncro VR6 rear hubs*

Pulled from my arms when the DSS level 5's went in. One still has a bearing half on it but otherwise appear to be in great shape.

$100 plus ship

R


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*FS syncro propshaft mounting brackets*

Spot welds drilled out, in decent shape. Quick sweep blast and they are ready to weld in. $20 shipped or they hit the dumpster

R


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*FS syncro rear brake lines*

Looks like 3 of the 4 were good. $30?

I had stop tech make a set that i'm not using now. $80 for those.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*guibo joint*

Purchased new from eurospecsport. It does NOT fit TT/R32 though its a vw/audi part. I can pull dimensions if you want. Syncro? Newer haldex?


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

I'll take the stop tec set, PM with paypal info..


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Could some one measure a Passat front prop shaft for me? I've been looking to purchase one but since I can't find it I'll just have one built. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

86blueberry said:


> Could some one measure a Passat front prop shaft for me? I've been looking to purchase one but since I can't find it I'll just have one built.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


 Totally off topic but Im in Perkasie. Do you have the tan mk2 syncro?


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

WTB: 3 hole mounts for syncro beam.


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes that's me. I sent you a pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes that's me. I sent you a pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

the propeller shaft. you want to have it shipped from Canada to you? or have someone to meet at the border?


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

I can have it shipped or I can meet you. And Your inbox is full 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

Im looking for syncro trailing arm bushings and anti roll bar bushings state side. Any input? I found powerflex usa has them but they say they are for mk2 syncro. The components I have are from Mk3 syncro. Are they the same?


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

ItsNotaScirocco said:


> Im looking for syncro trailing arm bushings and anti roll bar bushings state side. Any input? I found powerflex usa has them but they say they are for mk2 syncro. The components I have are from Mk3 syncro. Are they the same?


Control arm bushings are the same for Mk2 and Mk3. 

The beam bushings ( the flat UFO looking deals that mount the rear beam to the body) are larger on later Mk3 and Passat. You will have to measure your beam to verify. The Mk3/Passat bushings are available through eBay Germany, I got mine from a seller who uses the name dragster80 (about $85 shipped). 

There are a couple different sizes of Syncro sway bars. 18 and 20-something mm, if memory serves. I think both are available from Powerflex.


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Willing to pay someone for their time to measure the bare front propshaft from a Passat g60syncro. No cv. Needed ASAP PLEASE!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

*For Sale &amp; Wanted to Buy*

Had one built


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*WTB: syncro conversion parts*

This will be for a mk2. Looking for rear pan and support, rear tank and associated lines/hoses, beam and suspension with all mounts/arms/spindles. I do NOT need anything drivetrain related. Everything other than axles/rear unit/propshaft/etc

I can use a whole car/shell if you have it.
Please PM me with whatever you have.

Thanks!


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

silvervdubs99 said:


> This will be for a mk2. Looking for rear pan and support, rear tank and associated lines/hoses, beam and suspension with all mounts/arms/spindles. I do NOT need anything drivetrain related. Everything other than axles/rear unit/propshaft/etc.
> 
> I can use a whole car/shell if you have it.
> Please PM me with whatever you have.
> ...



Having done the floor swap myself, my recommendation would be to buy a factory Syncro car, provided you can find one that is buildable. Rusty bull**** cars are as common in the UK and Northern Europe as they in the US rust belt. It's not that the floor swap itself is so difficult, just time consuming and a lot of work. Finding all the parts is what's a bitch, and buying a complete, running / driving factory car may put you ahead of the game. 

I got in over my head, kinda, and might have spent something like 4K on Syncro parts, shipping, and travel expense to pick stuff up. 

If you're starting from zero (planning to build a complete car), take that figure and add the dollar value of a buildable Mk2. Weigh that against the price of a complete car, minus whatever you could get for your current Mk2, if you have one. 


That said: I sourced the trunk floor and rest of the sheetmetal for my build from Wilco @ Dutchbuild. Took forever for it to get here but that was on the shipper and US customs, not Wilco. 

I did not contact them, but Bolt Action Speed Shop ( Sweden?) was suggested as an alternate source. 

Jamie @ Orchid Euro has brought in parts and complete cars, including several Rallye Golfs. He does source cars to order when he can find them, if you aren't in a super huge hurry. 

eBay Germany is a decent source for odds and ends, though shipping multiple items separately could get expensive


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

New vw mk2 rallye proper floor pan for thebtrunk was for sale new on kijiji a month ago or so in the Toronto area.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

vr6swap said:


> I sourced the trunk floor and rest of the sheetmetal for my build from Wilco @ Dutchbuild. Took forever for it to get here but that was on the shipper and US customs, not Wilco.


May I ask the shipping price?


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

Superman said:


> May I ask the shipping price?


If memory serves Int'l freight was about $600. Customs was another $75-ish. This was with Wilco arranging shipping, best I could do thru US carriers was over $1000.

This was for a 36x30 pallet, weighing about 80-something pounds. 

Pretty sure I still have all the documentation, if you keep reminding me I can get exact numbers.


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

Probably a long shot, but ive had a 020 Synco box sitting in my garage for a while, its in great shape all cleaned up and whatnot, just collecting dust. It was rebuilt but never really ran, as I came across the 02a syncro box when i was collecting parts and couldnt resist.

best offer. Not willing to ship really or less you make it worth my while. 

Located in Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

WHat does the cost of a rear beam go for on syncro cars? They are impossible to find, so kinda hard to understand what they are worth


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

Rapid Decompression said:


> WHat does the cost of a rear beam go for on syncro cars? They are impossible to find, so kinda hard to understand what they are worth


Usually quite a bit of Syncro stuff on eBay Germany. 

Shipping is usually more than the parts.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

vr6swap said:


> Usually quite a bit of Syncro stuff on eBay Germany.
> 
> Shipping is usually more than the parts.


Yeah..I am in the states and have a rear beam. Not sure what it is worth and kinda wish to part with it


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Guess I will stick it back in storage..thanks anyways


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Everyone has been asking about pictures. I will just post them here for now


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Rapid your inbox is full 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Fixed


----------



## 3Tripnip (Mar 29, 2007)

*MK2 Syncro Rear Arms*

***SOLD***


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Link didn't work for meEDIT...works now


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

Will you hold that rear swap 8f paid over, until after the winter? I am kind of planning to make a cross country trip tonpick up another syncro system?


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

134hpvw said:


> Will you hold that rear swap 8f paid over, until after the winter? I am kind of planning to make a cross country trip tonpick up another syncro system?


It is for sale until it is paid for. Again , if shipping is a concern, I get a good deal and may be able to make it happen within reason.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

Did i not give you my address? I am sendingbon a p. M.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Pmed you back. Shipping out of the country is not going to be easy or cheap. I can check with my buddy to see if they have a warehouse there, but again...this is going to be spendy.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8232201-R32-AWD-Parts-low-mile-spares

Unloading some of my spares.


----------



## Eurolife69 (Sep 18, 2003)

bam20v said:


> Hi all i have a very good condition set of RARE vw golf mk2 rear beam mounts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know its a stretch but i need these.. do you still have? or know where i can get a set thanks


----------



## Eurolife69 (Sep 18, 2003)

Rapid Decompression said:


> Everyone has been asking about pictures. I will just post them here for now


what are the odds of getting those mounting brackets from the subframe to the body of the car?


----------



## Eurolife69 (Sep 18, 2003)

ForsFedRado said:


> FS MK2 rallye/golf syncro fuel tank, straight from GB. No neck as of yet. Working on that now.
> 
> Ended up not needing it. 225$
> 
> ...


still have?


----------



## Eurolife69 (Sep 18, 2003)

Eurolife69 said:


> still have?


sorry, the mounts


----------



## Eurolife69 (Sep 18, 2003)

xsp2467 said:


> I have a set or rear Syncro disc brake caliper carriers and calipers. $200


are they different than the regular rear disk setups?


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Syncro badges*

$40 shipped


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Sender driveshaft*

Very good condition $100 plus shipping


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*G60 flywheel, clutch and pressure plate*

$50 plus shipping


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Powder coated diff bracket*

$40 shipped in the lower 48


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

*WTB: Syncro Coilovers. Prefer KW*

Looking to save some cash and buy used. I prefer KW but Im open to other options.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Eurolife69 said:


> what are the odds of getting those mounting brackets from the subframe to the body of the car?


I wont separate. Made that mistake selling just the transmission


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

Does anyone have syncro rear control arms for sale? I need the ones that hve the 72mm wheel bearing.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

ItsNotaScirocco said:


> Does anyone have syncro rear control arms for sale? I need the ones that hve the 72mm wheel bearing.


The post of 9-21-2016 has some pictured for sale. I'm not sure of the wheel bearing size. How do you tell the difference? The parts car for my conversion is a B3 Passat Syncro G60 with rear disc brakes. What size does it have on it?


----------



## ItsNotaScirocco (Dec 7, 2009)

Im pretty sure 72mm bearing control arms has a part number beginning with 357 and 68mm are 191? Correct me if im wrong


----------



## 3Tripnip (Mar 29, 2007)

ItsNotaScirocco said:


> Does anyone have syncro rear control arms for sale? I need the ones that hve the 72mm wheel bearing.


Your Inbox is full


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
Chris S sent me the last piece of the puzzle I need to build my 02S/02C hybrid boxes.

That being said ,
I have the following up for grabs:
(3) 02C Syncro gearboxes w/ angle drives
(1) Complete Passat G60 Syncro without the engine , ecu & harness. i.e. can crate together an entire swap for the right price.
(4) 02C syncro gearboxes in pieces (only needed the bell housing) so the gears etc are available.
(2) SETS of Syncro rear trailing arms with the rear beam.

If anyone is interested don't hesitate to ask via PM or email.
:thumbup:


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

*WTB: G60 Syncro stuff for my B4V*

Still looking. Don't have any parts yet. Searching for 02C complete, 3-piece shaft assembly, rear sub with diff and hubs. Fuel tank would be nice too. I'm in Oregon but can drive anywhere as long as it doesn't involve crossing water in a ferry (no truck, only car and trailer so ferry rides to certain parts of Canada are $$$).


----------



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

WTB an 02C Transmission Support Bracket from a VW B3 Passat Syncro or similar (part number: 02C 409 907). See picture below.










This seems to be a discontinued part and I was unable to buy from vendors in USA, Germany and other locations. Please PM me if you have one or a link to where I can buy.

-John (mainstayinc).


----------



## Dave20v (Nov 25, 2014)

wtb rear syncro brake calipers... please email me at [email protected]


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

pictures sent. chek your email account


----------



## 3Tripnip (Mar 29, 2007)

***GONE***


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

do you know if a passat syncro filer kneck will work properly with the mk2 lower part of the tank to put it into a mk2 fwd shell?


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

There is a new Facebook group for Syncro (with sell adverts):

https://www.facebook.com/groups/syncrocentral/


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*SYNCRO Calipers and Carriers $150 a set*

*SOLD *I _*had*_ 5 sets of Syncro rear brakes. They range from very nice to you need to supply a caliper. $150 a set or all of them for $600. Buy them all and resell for a profit. I see these on eBay for $250 a set just for the carriers. Shipping is $25 a set in the US and $50 a set anywhere else. PayPal accepted. [email protected] is my paypal. I don’t check this site much so send me an email. I also have one set of spacers if you want to run a vented rotor. $40 for those. I’ll throw them in the same box as the calipers so shipping is free.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)




----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

*For Sale &amp; Wanted to Buy*

Check that, I broke worse things than just the angle drive. I'll update as to what parts I'm looking for shortly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMOKii3Y (Jan 28, 2009)

*wtb R32 transmission*

Looking to buy a GQV transmission for 2004 R32


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

I got a rear beam I still been kicking around selling. Not all rusted out like most either.


----------



## 134hpvw (Sep 6, 2013)

want to ship the rear beam to niagara falls; new york?


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Not gonna be cheap. Its pretty loaded and here is still the driveshaft..rear brace and mounting tabs. I am in eastern Washington


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Wtb angle drive with the oil passage. And possibly a rear. Pm me or email [email protected]

Thanks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Wich one?

There are, as far as I know, 4 different angel drives: one for the 020 gearboxes, and 3 for the 02C ones.


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Any that are compatible with part number 02C 409 107B see pic for reference. I also need the rubber bushing that is between the angle drive and the first driveshaft. 

Thanks












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Found angle drive... now I need the rubber bushing between front drive shaft and angle drive (gebbo it may be called?) 

part number is 20583/0

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidvw (Mar 20, 2003)

Found this on CL. https://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/d/1991-volkswagen-golf-country/6174502341.html

Super expensive but nice clean low mileage car. Its not mine. Just posting what I found.


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Syncro Rear Diff Bracket*

$25 plus shipping. Rubber in good shape.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/OplmF6HJleE42DMy1


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

Yes, same PayPal, add $15 to ship


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

Starting to clear out some stuff I have left over.

I have here a rod shift syncro golf gearbox, which is supposedly the one that brokevw did when i got it, so its cryoed. Was very clean but been sitting in my garage for some time so dusty with a little oxidation starting. $500
The other cable shift is a passat syncro box. $500

Both located in Pittsburgh, PA, can meet up within a reasonable distance. I would consider shipping if buyer can figure out logistics of doing that.












I can get more pics if desired, and answer any questions just PM me.


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

jman said:


> $25 plus shipping. Rubber in good shape.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/OplmF6HJleE42DMy1


This is still available, $40 shipped in the lower 48


----------



## 3Tripnip (Mar 29, 2007)

*02M (DRP) Transmission with transfer case - freshly rebuilt, ceramic coated, reinforcement upgrades*

***SOLD***


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Welcome to buy and sell in the Facebook group, it's for discussion also.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/syncrocentral


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

RaraK69 said:


> Starting to clear out some stuff I have left over.
> 
> I have here a rod shift syncro golf gearbox, which is supposedly the one that brokevw did when i got it, so its cryoed. Was very clean but been sitting in my garage for some time so dusty with a little oxidation starting. $500
> The other cable shift is a passat syncro box. $500
> ...


still available


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

*WTB: G60 Passat rear subframe brackets*

Guy I purchase Syncro parts from screwed me by not sending these mounting brackets. Anyone?


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Flywheel lockup relay for the Syncro ECM.

*$75 firm, no trades or offers, USPS shipping included within USA. PayPal only.*


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Synco emblem: Dash $50 (new), Rear $25 (used)

*No trades or offers, USPS shipping within USA. PayPal only.*


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

These are factory original MK2 Golf/Jetta Syncro mounting plates not reproductions.

*$425 no trades or offers, sent with insurance and tracking within USA. PayPal only.*


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

I have a complete setup from a B3 Passat G60 but will only sell it all as the full lot. It's the complete driveline, as shown in the pictures.

I want $1,200 for the lot, no trades or offers, and it's located in Northern California.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

The Passat Syncro driveline is sold but everything else posted above is still available.


----------



## khemiicalz (Mar 25, 2009)

WANTED: looking for angle gear 02c409053m to use on an 02C


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Golf Syncro and Jetta Syncro sales brochures, a total of three, $100 for all mailed within USA. PayPal.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

This is for a Mk2 Golf/Jetta Syncro fuel tank, filler neck, sender and tank mounting straps. It's everything you need to complete a Syncro conversion for your Mk2. There is a pump included, I'm not sure if it works but it's the same pump as the front drive car and easy to find. The tank mounting straps are new reproduction and all other parts are used OEM VW. The price is $750 for everything, no offers or trades. It took me three years to find all these parts individually and import them from Germany. I will ship everything in one box at your expense from UPS or FedEx, your choice within the USA.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*WTB: Rear swaybar and bushings, Powerflex control arm bushings*

I have been searching for a couple things for a while and can't seem to get my hands on them.

Anyone have a rear swaybar in good shape for a syncro rear beam?

Also, it would be great to find a source for powerflex replacement control arm bushings. Anyone know where to find them?

Send me a PM if you have either!

Thanks


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

I just finished my Haldex swap and the car is back on bags so I don't need the rear sway bar. It's in great shape and painted black laying on my garage floor. Even have the mounting hardware to go with it. 

Cleaning out my garage after the B4 build and found a few things I'll never use.

2 viscous couplers
1 good rear diff
1 21/20 angled drive in great shape

The rear diff had an exploded sprag clutch when I got it. I had a friend send a crusty rear diff from Canada and I used the sprag clutch out of that one in this one. I stripped the reverse lockup stuff so it only works in forward motion (the reverse linkage had come off and caused the sprag to disintegrate). New seals on the diff and some new seals on the angled drive. I have a pair of the really really hard to find seals for the input shaft on the viscous couplers (took months to get from eastern Europe). Also I have that crusty old diff which still has the rubber mounting bracket on it.

If you got $$ I can build you a custom 02C with CTN gearing (TDI) using a brand new OEM 02C case I just happen to have. I was going to use it in a future unknown project but for the right price I can build you your dream transmission. I may be able to source another 17/27 angled drive if you want to Haldex your car. I can tell ya, the Haldex with an SQS manual controller is just about the most fun you can have in a VW. Instant push-button awesome!

Shoot me an offer for what I have here.


----------



## GreasySideDown (Mar 4, 2011)

I gave in and listed some stuff on Ebay including the 02C case. https://www.ebay.com/itm/163529632357


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

Feeler...
Ive been collecting these parts and a corrado, but honestly its hard to get into this with family life now, i dont see any time in near future to even think of diving into this project. No point in holding on to it forever. Id like to sell it as a package deal, no interest in splitting things out as this is a 100% complete swap, nothing else is needed.

Full syncro swap for corrado/mk2 in 4 lug. All parts are from a MK2 no Passat parts except gearbox. 
-Center Driveshaft
-Axles
-02C G60 passat gearbox
-Optional 02C VR6 Bellhousing with welded reinforcement
-Rear pan and crossmember, spotwelds drilled and ready to go in(used but professionaly removed from donor)
-Gas Tank and straps!
-Center tunnel from a MK2 with mounts 
-Read end complete with proper corrado/mk2 mounts!
-Wiring harness/relay for AWD
-Rallye fuel pump with sender


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

This is for a Mk2 Golf/Jetta Syncro fuel tank, filler neck, sender and tank mounting straps. It's everything you need to complete a Syncro conversion for your Mk2. There is a pump included, I'm not sure if it works but it's the same pump as the front drive car and easy to find. The tank mounting straps are new reproduction and all other parts are used OEM VW. The price is $650 for everything, no offers or trades. It took me three years to find all these parts individually and import them from Germany. I will ship everything in one box at your expense from UPS or FedEx, your choice within the USA.


----------



## 3Tripnip (Mar 29, 2007)

*Dutchbuild parts*

***All gone***


----------



## jocel6 (Mar 26, 2008)

I’ll take the take an any duthbuild products you have. Pm me with price shipped to 98684


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Superman said:


> This is for a Mk2 Golf/Jetta Syncro fuel tank, filler neck, sender and tank mounting straps. It's everything you need to complete a Syncro conversion for your Mk2. There is a pump included, I'm not sure if it works but it's the same pump as the front drive car and easy to find. The tank mounting straps are new reproduction and all other parts are used OEM VW. The price is $650 for everything, no offers or trades. It took me three years to find all these parts individually and import them from Germany. I will ship everything in one box at your expense from UPS or FedEx, your choice within the USA.


Still available :thumbup:


----------



## 3Tripnip (Mar 29, 2007)

*NOS OEM Rear Beam Mounts*

***SOLD***


----------



## 3Tripnip (Mar 29, 2007)

***SOLD***


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

*B4 Passat VR6 Syncro wagon*

This is in B4 classifieds , but figured I'd pop it in here in case any syncro fans might see it here . I built this car 6 yrs ago . It isn't perfect but the hard work is done. 3000$ CDN 
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9398139-Passat-B4-syncro-VR6-wagon-3000cdn


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Superman said:


> This is for a Mk2 Golf/Jetta Syncro fuel tank, filler neck, sender and tank mounting straps. It's everything you need to complete a Syncro conversion for your Mk2. There is a pump included, I'm not sure if it works but it's the same pump as the front drive car and easy to find. The tank mounting straps are new reproduction and all other parts are used OEM VW. The price is $650 for everything, no offers or trades. It took me three years to find all these parts individually and import them from Germany. I will ship everything in one box at your expense from UPS or FedEx, your choice within the USA.


Sale pending payment.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Superman said:


> Sale pending payment.


*Sold.*


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Here is the official VW MK2 Syncro workshop manual online:

https://workshop-manuals.com/volkswagen/golf-mk2/running_gear/technical_data/running_gear/


----------



## 3Tripnip (Mar 29, 2007)

*GONE*


----------



## 4gtiguy (Jan 29, 2019)

I would like to buy the rear diff if you still have it. Can you ship? I'm in north idaho. I travel to john day oregon often if thats anywhere close to you? I could possible make a trip to the coast if thats where you're at, but would way rather pay for shipping. This would be a backup/parts for my 89 golf syncro that I just changed the gear oil on and found a good sized piece of a gear tooth on the drainplug magnet.


----------



## 4gtiguy (Jan 29, 2019)

3Tripnip said:


> More Syncro / Rallye items for sale:
> 
> MK2 Syncro Rear Beam
> -great shape, still has the original Syncro diff bracket mounted
> ...


I would love to buy the rear diff. Please let me know if we can make it work. Thanks. Dave 208.755.4816


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

4gtiguy said:


> I would love to buy the rear diff. Please let me know if we can make it work. Thanks. Dave 208.755.4816


Hey Dave, the OP said to pm them.


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

For sale: two B3 Syncro setups and MkII swap parts 








FS: Syncro Swap


Updated & price dropped 👍🏻 Hi all! For sale here, I have what I believe to be all parts I had collected to swap my MkII to Syncro awd from a Canadian B3 Passat. Everything has been in dry storage since 2009. what I have: -Two B3 drivetrains including: two 02C transmissions, two rear...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## 4gtiguy (Jan 29, 2019)

dirtychops said:


> The OP suggested Pm for contact..... don
> 
> Hey Dave, the OP said to pm them.


Thanks, I don't have this site all figured out yet. How much for a b3 trans, diff,shaft and axle setup?


----------



## dirtychops (Dec 15, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## DbilasTDI (Nov 5, 2017)

for sale 2014 CC Haldex rear end complete $500 Nashville 55K


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

I am looking for a complete syncro rear beam setup. Let me know what you have. Thanks in advance.


----------

